# Kink in tail?



## Nimh (Jun 3, 2013)

So I was out buying some rat supplies at a local pet shop when I overheard someone talking about wanting to buy to young rats for snake food.

This broke my heart and I edged over to see him and the store owner trying to pick up two. The first one squealed and tried to squirm away until they placed it in the box. The second one he picked up just sat in his hand and started licking him. 

They were both joking about how it wouldn't be licking him if she knew what was coming. Which angered my red headness and I jumped over to ask to hold the little one. She sat calmly in my hand and began grooming me. I asked the snake owner if I could have this one as a pet and he agreed.

Well this was never my intention. I hate getting pet store rats as they always seem to have health issues or other negative traits but she was so sweet I couldn't imagine her being fed to anything. Once I got home I noticed she had a kink in her tail towards the end. 

http://instagram.com/p/cxOoTSzaXp/

Is this a common thing to find? Could this be something proving to be negative in the near future? She doesn't seem to mind her kink to be touched.

Me and my boyfriend (whom I apologized profusely to after getting her without consent) decided to name her Kinky after her tail and the penor shape markings on her back. (mature we know)

tl;dr

Young rat has kink in her tail. Will this be a problem later in her life?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like it is an old injury. If she isn't in pain, then the only concern I would have would be balance. However, give her size I bet she is old enough to have learned to compensate for it already. RatDaddy's Fuzzy Rat started as a feeder: I would just separate her for quarantine, maybe take her to the vet for a quick once over and then call it a happy accident.

That's precisely the reason I can't go to pet stores anymore; order everything online after I cried to see happy mice going home to be food. (I also have this tendency to rescue hurt or mean animals I know will die -- usually without my boyfriend's consent as well  )


----------



## Nimh (Jun 3, 2013)

He gave me that look, you know the one that says - "your never allowed out of the house alone again."

She is quarantined, im so glad I own 4 cages. (and he said I didn't need them all...)

But she seems very healthy and playful. I'm going to get her checked in at Nimh's next appointment next week. So hopefully all is well with both girls. 

The kink just scared me when I saw it


----------

